# New van with grey water leakage, and 20+ faults



## 2cats1dog (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, I posted this on the Autotrail forum, thought I might try a bigger audience to find out if I had more opinions or tips from anyone

I,m new to MHF. Got a new autotrail cherokee in March. Having loads of problems, there is a waste water leak that comes out at the back of van on both sides and when moved it comes out over front wheel running gear.The water is running between the floor and floor covering and then the chassis of van (dealer has not got a clue) T.V monitor turns off and on (dealer says trapped wire behind units) Duff GRP panel on offside of van. (you can see daylight thorough parts of panel). In total there are over 20 defects/faults to this heap of SxxT 
Told dealer we are rejecting as not fit and consequential damage from waste water problem. 
Anyone had similar problems or could help in anyway. 
By the way the dealer is the biggest retailer on the A1


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Welcome to MHFs, wish you had a happier start though  

Your right to reject your van. Id also seek compensation for any costs incurred such as fuel, time and letters.

This just shouldn't happen, no excuse

Andy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Who is the dealer?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Be carefull on the 'rejection route' as you must not continue to use the van as that can be considered as you still accepting it.

Would suggest you contact AutoTrail in writing listing all your faults/complaints backed by photographic evidence.

Whilst your case in law is against the supplying dealer, if the converter values his reputation, he should take notice of your dissatisfaction with his product.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome and hope things will only get better for you. 

Make sure you keep a detailed note of everything you say to anyone or they say to you; name, date and time, who said what and, if a via phone call, agree with them as to what was said and concluded at the end of the call. 

Sounds tedious but ,if push comes to shove, you will need much of the information and, however much it is engraved on your soul now, it is easy to forget if the case goes on. I hope it doesn't and the dealer does the decent thing and exchanges or gives you your money back quickly.

G


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear things aren't so good for you 2cats1dog.

I found consumer direct very good. They will tell for a FACT what you should and shouldn't do. They'll give you a case number and ask that you keep in touch with them with up dates etc. and if situations change what you can do next. Google them for the 0800 phone number. Very helpful. 

Cheers

Keith.


----------



## 2cats1dog (Aug 2, 2010)

Steph said:


> Who is the dealer?


It begins with a "B" there head office is A1/A46 Newark.
Any clues


----------



## solidgold (Dec 1, 2009)

I hate to say this but with that particular dealer I wish you every ounce of luck in getting any compensation regardless of what the law says.

We bought a motorhome from them last year a month before Christmas. It was just less than 2 years old and low mileage but after 3 weeks the battery died. We couldn't move it, the dealer wouldn't help only to say get it back to them, a 400 mile round trip, we had to pay for a mechanic to come out and there was no way this dealer would reimburse.

Got the vehicle back to them, they kept it 3 weeks and STILL didn't rectify the fault. Took it back again for the same fault, another 400 mile round trip, we were told there would be an auto electrician available to do the repair but guess what - no auto electrician. Had to stay there an extra day, no lounge available, freezing cold, no offer of any food until we insisted and absolutely no offer of any sort of reimbursement. Not their policy they said.

I gave up, couldn't take the stress but please, please don't give up. The law is on your side, reject the vehicle, get your money back and have nothing more to do with that dealer. There are plenty of good dealers around who will be more than happy to help you choose the right vehicle and make sure everything is right first time or make sure that you are not inconvenienced or out of pocket as we were


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

solidgold said:


> I hate to say this but with that particular dealer I wish you every ounce of luck in getting any compensation regardless of what the law says.
> 
> We bought a motorhome from them last year a month before Christmas. It was just less than 2 years old and low mileage but after 3 weeks the battery died. We couldn't move it, the dealer wouldn't help only to say get it back to them, a 400 mile round trip, we had to pay for a mechanic to come out and there was no way this dealer would reimburse.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you are still having problems, you are very welcome to visit us, obviously we cannot fix things under warranty unless the warranty is written so that others can carry out the work in which case not a problem there, but we should be one way or another be able to sort them.

Peter


----------



## solidgold (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Peter but we decided to change the motorhome as we found a later model one with a layout we preferred. At the moment it is working although there are still electrical problems but the treatment we got from this particular dealer was appalling and that really did make us lose all confidence in the vehicle.

I know there are good, really helpful dealers out there, just that particular one is absolute rubbish. I would heartily recommend anyone to NEVER go anywhere near them

Thanks again for your concern, most appreciated


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Water leak*

2 Cats, peters offer of help is great and his advice so far is good. I advise car dealers in situations not dissimilar to this one and mediate between customers and dealers to help iron things out.

Several thoughts. Have you got any element of this purchase funded with a finance company? Consumer direct are fine, but a little like ringing a call centre in Mumbai, they use a check sheet. Find your local trading standards. Also, consider going to small claims court, soon, no dealer who has a consumer credit licence is going to want a county court judgement, which with the evidence given is a gimmee.

Good luck with this, but do keep it going and informing us.

Phil


----------



## 2cats1dog (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Water leak*



PhilK said:


> 2 Cats, peters offer of help is great and his advice so far is good. I advise car dealers in situations not dissimilar to this one and mediate between customers and dealers to help iron things out.
> 
> Several thoughts. Have you got any element of this purchase funded with a finance company? Consumer direct are fine, but a little like ringing a call centre in Mumbai, they use a check sheet. Find your local trading standards. Also, consider going to small claims court, soon, no dealer who has a consumer credit licence is going to want a county court judgement, which with the evidence given is a gimmee.
> 
> ...


Hi, Pete,
Got a letter today stating that dealer is waiting up on response from Autotrail, as they have made several statements to press about how good their customer care and quality control is. I just asked if they could defend statement in a court of law. 2 cats


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

2cats1dog said:


> Hi, I posted this on the Autotrail forum, thought I might try a bigger audience to find out if I had more opinions or tips from anyone
> 
> I,m new to MHF. Got a new autotrail cherokee in March. Having loads of problems, there is a waste water leak that comes out at the back of van on both sides and when moved it comes out over front wheel running gear.The water is running between the floor and floor covering and then the chassis of van (dealer has not got a clue) T.V monitor turns off and on (dealer says trapped wire behind units) Duff GRP panel on offside of van. (you can see daylight thorough parts of panel). In total there are over 20 defects/faults to this heap of SxxT
> Told dealer we are rejecting as not fit and consequential damage from waste water problem.
> ...


Hi there,

Welcome to the forums. I am sorry that you haven't been able to post under more favourable circumstances.

If you have a search on here, you'll find that you are one of many "lambs to the slaughter" in the hands of Broonfools, the last being a couple with a limited budget who were sold a "bag of nails."
Eventually Broonfools sorted it out to the couple's satisfaction, but only after pressure from public forums like this.

Good luck with your rejection of the vehicle.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Problem Van*

2 Cats, do not go to the press at this stage or maybe ever. Once you have done that you have shot your bolt and they will come back at you with accusations of slander/defamation etc etc. This company have sold thousands of units and statistically would probably prove their case.

You did not yet answer whether you have any finance on the vehicle, if so contact the finance co. They are the purchasers and you are buying from them (technically) .

One little note, in 2003 I bought a B544 Hymer. The mirrors vibrated badly but the van had few other issues. Hymer UK put two different kinds of mirrors on the motor home and eventually fitted a completely different type which meant body work and paintwork. My approach to this was via legal advice at Camping and Caravan club and trading standards. We contacted Bank of Scotland and said we were no longer paying for something not fit for purpose if the mirrors were not fixed. Hymer UK within a day offered me a new unit or money back and later the same day discovered that the body was not mounted correctly to the chassis ( if at all lol) . The engineers worked late and installed the latest mirrors and sorted the problem of body mounting.

All of this came from me talking to the finance company.

My new Hymer has finance as well, by choice, for the above reason. I think perhaps Peter will agree that the a dealers main finance house will always be able to get their own way where we punters fail.

Phil

ps Peter, on a personal note, thanks for your recent advice re awning and fiamma, following me pointing out that we had been with C&CC insurance for 17 years the insurance company paid out in full, no excess. Cheers


----------



## 2cats1dog (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Problem Van*



PhilK said:


> 2 Cats, do not go to the press at this stage or maybe ever. Once you have done that you have shot your bolt and they will come back at you with accusations of slander/defamation etc etc. This company have sold thousands of units and statistically would probably prove their case.
> 
> You did not yet answer whether you have any finance on the vehicle, if so contact the finance co. They are the purchasers and you are buying from them (technically) .
> 
> ...


Hi.Phil 
I think you misunderstood about the press, we have no intention of going to the press. I was making a point that Autotrail states that it checks every vehicle comprehesively. There is finance on the vehicle but we are keeping our powder dry on that issue at the moment 
Thanka


----------



## 2cats1dog (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, just been in motorhome and the bathroom door or panels are starting to swell, as I cannot even slam shut the door now. Also there is a distinctive bump in the panel adjacent to bathroom. Can see the outline of the timber struting to the panels Looks like there is something seriously wrong now.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Problem Van*



PhilK said:


> Phil
> ps Peter, on a personal note, thanks for your recent advice re awning and fiamma, following me pointing out that we had been with C&CC insurance for 17 years the insurance company paid out in full, no excess. Cheers


Hi Phil,

Your welcome any time, pleased you got it sorted and paid out in full.

Peter


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The joy of purchasing new.

Let down by poor quality control and pdi.

Dave p


----------

